# Zipper Help Please



## drewbp (May 18, 2006)

Hi there

I am trying to create the Zipper.iso to burn to a CD. Everytime I run the bat file I get the iso created WITHOUT Tivo image message.

I know the problem is that the image is larger than 300mb and the freeware version of Magic Iso does not create an iso larger than that.

Honestly I dont want to spend $30 to buy Magic Iso for 1 run of this program.

If I remove the drivers folder from the zipper_tools folder. I can get it to create an iso WITH the Tivo image.

If I create an iso image with just 1 folder inside the driver folder I am still able to burn an image small enough for the freeware version of Magic Iso.

Does anyone know what folder I should put into that driver folder for a Hughes HDVR2 with a Linksys USB200m.

Or how to creat the iso and then add the drivers to it, file structure etc for the drivers folder on the iso disk.

Sorry for being long winded, but I am looking for a very specific answer, I guess.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Leave off the TiVo image. Image the drive beforehand if need be.


----------



## drewbp (May 18, 2006)

I thought I had tried that before and it did not make a complete CD. But that was the trick. Thanks.


----------

